# Sound Off! Need Nominees for GREATEST GUITAR SONGS EVER! Give me your picks!



## snaxforgandhi (Sep 24, 2009)

Greetings Friends and Fiends, Ladies and Germs...

I am in the midst of compiling a list of the greatest axe tunes ever - just one more insidious thread in the tapestry of my nefarious and ongoing plan for World Domination! Don't worry, it'll be cool... lots'a free stuff!  - and I would welcome/appreciate your input! All comers welcome: Rock, Folk, Funk, Punk, R&B, Blues, Classical, Country... Whatever! Got more than one? Bring it! More? Do it up!

A brief caveat: When I say "Guitar Songs" I mean guitar _driven _songs. A classic example would be "Do You Feel Like We Do" (-Peter Frampton) or "Hideaway" (-John Mayall and the Bluesbreakers). Don't misunderstand, songs like "Turnstile Blues" (-Autolux) and "All You Need Is Me" (-Morrissey) are great tunes, but they're more percussion driven. Savvy?

Please try to include as much of the following info as you can:
(Don't sweat it tho, just whatever you can remember)
Title:
Artist:
Album:
Year: 
Genre: Here I mean what _you_ consider it to be. Ex: Zeppelin's "When the Levee Breaks" is considered pure Blues by some due to its provenance as a cover of an old Kansas Joe McCoy/Memphis Minnie delta blues tune, while other might call it R&B or even straight Rock & Roll.
Rendition/Version: If you are referring to a specific cut. Ex: Seether's "Broken" _with_ Amy Lee from Evanescence as opposed to the album cut.

Come one, come all. No song too lame or obscure. Go nutz.

~Snax (He Who Lurks)


----------



## Locked (Sep 24, 2009)

This is the first song that pops into my head this morning....


Title:Suzie q
Artist:CCR
Album:Creedence Clearwater Revival
Year: 1968


----------



## Hick (Sep 24, 2009)

The Star Spangled banner
Jimmy Hendrix
1969 (Woodstock)


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 24, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> The Star Spangled banner
> Jimmy Hendrix
> 1969 (Woodstock)



You nailed it, Hick!!!!  First thing that came to my mind, too


----------



## IRISH (Sep 24, 2009)

Texas Flood
Stevie Ray Vaughn
1983


you can put any SRV here cause the man was a guitar ripping legend.


----------



## DynaGlideGuy (Sep 24, 2009)

Either or for Starters  and in no Particular Order 

Title: "You Really Got Me"
Artist: The Kinks
Album: You Really Got Me
Year:  1964

or

Title: "You Really Got Me"
Artist: Van Halen
Album: Van Halen
Year: 1978

 Best Wishes
"P"

(Great Thread)

I agree with Irish as well Anything with SRV


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 24, 2009)

hey guys   i wasnt alive when most of the songs mentioned above came out so im not firmilar with most of them...   Im gonna keep the trend rolling with my fave tune from before i was born...

title: Kashmir
artist: Led Zepplin
album: Physical Graffiti


----------



## DynaGlideGuy (Sep 24, 2009)

In keepin with that

Title:  Back IN Black
Artist: AC/DC
Album: Back In Black
Year: 1978

Best Wishes
"P"


----------



## DynaGlideGuy (Sep 24, 2009)

I hope u were born after this

Title:"More Human Than Human"
Artist: White Zombie
ALbum: Astro-Creep 2000
Year 1995

Best Wishes
"P"


----------



## Hick (Sep 24, 2009)

how 'bout Santana??.. no santana fans?..

..."CARLOS"... !


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 24, 2009)

Eruption
Van Halen
Van Halen


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 24, 2009)

Peter Frampton (do you feel like I do) 

Joe satrioni  

jimmi Hindrix  

Van Halen (pound cake)

theres a few ?


----------



## The Effen Gee (Sep 24, 2009)

Wish you were here

Floyd

Wish you were here album

1885


----------



## the chef (Sep 24, 2009)

old days: pink floyd
             comfortably numb
              dark side of the moon
              19??
now: sevendust
        angels son
        ?
        200?
hey i smoke, can't remeber every...?
who are you?


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Sep 24, 2009)

Dazed and Confused-30 min version   
Led Zeppelin
Song Remains the same (the movie) at MSG early 70's
...take care..


----------



## kaotik (Sep 24, 2009)

deifinatly Hideaway
John Mayall's bluesbreakers
blues

Revival or Jessica (or any Allman brothers song; Dicky and Duane FTW!!  )
the Allman Brothers Band
bluesy/jazzy i guess?

Crazy train
Ozzy Osbourne / Randy Rhoads
Rock/metal

Freebird  
Lynyrd Skynyrd
Rock

Welcome to the jungle
Guns n roses
Rock

Master of Puppets
Metallica
metal

La Grange
ZZ top
Blues rock

Cemetary Gates
Pantera
metal

Dead skin mask
Slayer
Metal

i think it's safe to say almost any Zeppelin, DC, SRV, Van Halen, Maiden song fits, so i tried to avoid them.. though still went with the commen  lol


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Sep 24, 2009)

No kidding Hick

Get stoned and crank this up...it f'n sings to you.


Song: Europa (Earth's Cry Heavens Smile)
Artist: Santana
Album: Amigos
Year:1976
Genre: It will give you chills

Song: Samba Pa Ti
Artist:Carlos Santana
Album: Abraxas
Year: 1970
Genre: I don't know how to put it, but his guitar just sings to you.


----------



## kaotik (Sep 24, 2009)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> hey guys i wasnt alive when most of the songs mentioned above came out so im not firmilar with most of them... Im gonna keep the trend rolling with my fave tune from before i was born...


probably wont be many that were released after you were born.. why?
because it was about MUSIC then. the best musicians made it to air, not the best _looking_ musicians like now a days.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 24, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> how 'bout Santana??.. no santana fans?..
> 
> ..."CARLOS"... !


 
I like "put your lights on"

 by Santana featuring Everlast


----------



## Locked (Sep 24, 2009)

Anything and I do mean anything by Robin Trower...guy kicks serious butt on the guitar....also two bands that do not get the respect they deserve....The Black Keys and my favorite Clutch....


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 24, 2009)

I like slashs solo in november rain...maybe not the best ever but so badass...


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Sep 24, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> I like "put your lights on"
> 
> by Santana featuring Everlast


 
Oh god...please shoot yourself in the foot...

That is not Santana as we know him...that was to sell records.
And appeal to a younger crowd. It was almost a sell out album.


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Sep 24, 2009)

MP Rocks! I knew it. I haven't seen one suggestion that wasn't golden! And more than a few I hadn't thought of - which is exactly why I'm doing this! Kaotik mentioned Pantera. Duh, why didn't I think of them? Dimebag is an amazing guitarist!



> Originally Posted by *JustAnotherAntMarching*
> _hey guys i wasnt alive when most of the songs mentioned above came out so im not firmilar with most of them... Im gonna keep the trend rolling with my fave tune from before i was born... _


Give me your newer picks too! Lots'a major guitarists these days.



			
				kaotik said:
			
		

> i think it's safe to say almost any Zeppelin, DC, SRV, Van Halen, Maiden song fits, so i tried to avoid them.. though still went with the commen lol


A few folks mentioned this as well Kaotik, and it's true; every time Page or Stevie or Jimi picked up a guitar it was magic. Still, there are those gems that maybe sparkle just a little brighter for one person or another. Maybe it was just a particular event, like Jimi's SSB at Woodstock. He probably played that a zillion times but, man, that one cut is just iconic! Maybe it's just personal; for me, a huge Pat Travers fan, the cut of "Boom Boom, Out Go the Lights" he did on tour with Pat Thrall in '79 is just the shizz. Anytime he played it was awesome, but that one cut just does it for me somehow.

Keep it comin' people! Any eclectic weirdos like me out there? Any King Crimson or **** Dale fans? Anybody got any Arlo Guthrie favorites?

~Sanx (He Who Lurks)


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 24, 2009)

Slipknot 
(Phsycosocial)

Floater
(all the stories but one)
(Cinnama)

Pearl Jam
(once)


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Sep 24, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Slipknot
> (Phsycosocial)


 
Oh yeah, good stuff. Hadn't thought'a that. Thanx!

Keep it comin' folks! 

~Snax (He Who Lurks)


----------



## IRISH (Sep 24, 2009)

oh yeah, Arlo Guthrie. .

going out to the country
don't you wanna go... ...

love Pat Traverse. 

how about some Billy Thorpe
children of the sun...:hubba: 

a few 80's , J. Giles , Huey Lewis, Loverboy, Quiet Riot, Aldo Nova, Survivor, just a few...

70's , REO Speedwagon
157 Riverside Avenue, Live.:hubba: ... Ridin' The Storm Out...

Triumph
Never Surrender...

The Kinks / All

The Cars/All

Does anyone remember the king biscuit flower hour? ...Irish...


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Sep 24, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> how about some Billy Thorpe
> children of the sun...:hubba:


 
Loved that tune! Whatever happened to old Billy anyway? He was kinduv a one-hit-wonder I guess, but what a hit, huh? I just turned my youngest on to it the other day when we heard it on the radio on the way home from his school. 



			
				IRISH said:
			
		

> Does anyone remember the king biscuit flower hour? ...Irish...


 
You're dating yourself there Irish! (and me too!) It was Bill Minkin who hosted, right? We used to tune in religiously every Sunday night on KLOS in LA. It's right up there with all the other icons of my wasted youth: Farah Fawcett :hubba: , muscle cars  , Monty Python's Flying Circus :bongin: , Benny Hill :rofl:,  etc..

Really good stuff everybody. Keep it goin'!

~Snax (He Who Lurks)


----------



## umbra (Sep 24, 2009)

guitar licks

John McLaughlin, My Goals Beyond album...Goodbye Pork Pie Hat
Julian Bream   Guliani  opus 110
Andres Segovia   Villa Lobos prelude #4
Ry Cooder   Jazz  Big Bad Bill is Sweet William Now   
Chris Smither   Guilty
Jorma Kaukonen  Hesitation Blues
William Ackerman  The Inpending Death Of The Virgin Spirit
Preston Reed    A Day At The Races
Tal Farlow    My Funny Valentine
Wes Montgomery    Leila
Les Paul     Three Blind Mice

just thinking out loud


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Sep 25, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> guitar licks
> 
> John McLaughlin, My Goals Beyond album...Goodbye Pork Pie Hat
> Julian Bream Guliani opus 110
> ...


 
I think I just fell in love with you. Cooder, Les Paul and even Segovia! My mother taught classical guitar and I've been a Segovia fan for as long as I can remember. Your choice is great too, all of Ponces preludes are great! Number 4 was the one in F#- as I recall. I just love the whole Chopin/Bach thing that he did! Really elegant marriages. Wow. Great choices my friend, all! You are obviously a serious student.

I really stoked at the response from everyone. I hope the list gets bigger yet!

~Snax (He Who Lurks)


----------



## monkeybusiness (Sep 25, 2009)

Jeff Beck. Cause we've ended as lovers


----------



## Hick (Sep 25, 2009)

how 'bout Roy Clark ??
"Under the Double Eagle"..or (lookout below) :rofl:


----------



## kaotik (Sep 25, 2009)

no Chuck Berry - Johnny b good listed yet eh? huh
kinda suprised there's no Clapton/Derek and the dominoes/cream listed yet either.. i'd add Layla *electric (but ya'll know me, big Allman bros fan, Duane's slide work is amazing.. another great musician dead too soon)

how'bout some Ventures.. apache'65 or walk don't run  
Danzig - Mother    (had to throw something Danzig into the mix 
the outlaws - Ghost riders in the sky (rockin' cover of the country classic)


----------



## umbra (Sep 25, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> no Chuck Berry - Johnny b good listed yet eh? huh
> kinda suprised there's no Clapton/Derek and the dominoes/cream listed yet either.. i'd add Layla *electric (but ya'll know me, big Allman bros fan, Duane's slide work is amazing.. another great musician dead too soon)
> 
> how'bout some Ventures.. apache'65 or walk don't run
> ...



Duane was the man. But on tunes like "In Memory of Elizabet Reed", its Dicky Betts with those jazz touches like when they improvise and instead of playing in a G ionian scale they go to A dorian and B phyrgian. But Duane just smokes mixing modes up.


----------



## stonedrone (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm suprised there's no Bob Seger on here or Primus (Larry LaLune is from the school of Satriani) can't think of any specific songs from them at the moment.

All That Remains
Six
The Fall of Ideals
2006
Metal/Hardcore

B.B. King
Lucille
1968
Blues

Black Sabbath
Paranoid
Rock

Buckethead
Jordan
Elecrorock?

DragonForce
Through The Fire And Flames

Chimaira
Power Trip
Metal

Coheed and Cambria
Welcome Home
Good Apollo I'm Burning Star IV: Volume 1
2005
Rock

DevilDriver
End Of The Line
The Fury of Our Makers Hand
2005
Death Metal/Black Metal

Doobie Brothers
Black Water
Classic Rock

The Eagles
Hotel California
1980ish?
Classic Rock

I'm going to go ahead and stop there since I'm only to the E's in my library. I have to stress any song from Joe Satriani he is the best guitarist of all time IMO.


----------



## kaotik (Sep 25, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> Duane was the man. But on tunes like "In Memory of Elizabet Reed", its Dicky Betts with those jazz touches like when they improvise and instead of playing in a G ionian scale they go to A dorian and B phyrgian. But Duane just smokes mixing modes up.


 
oh yeah they were an amazing duo.. i wasn't discounting Dicky at all (he wrote/lead a lot of my favorite Allman bros tunes) don't think that for a second  just mentioned Duane cause of Layla.

why i loved a lot of classic southern rock.. most never really had the traditional rythm and lead guitarists.. it's 2 (or 3  ) great leads working together off one another.


----------



## umbra (Sep 25, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> oh yeah they were an amazing duo.. i wasn't discounting Dicky at all (he wrote/lead a lot of my favorite Allman bros tunes) don't think that for a second  just mentioned Duane cause of Layla.
> 
> why i loved a lot of classic southern rock.. most never really had the traditional rythm and lead guitarists.. it's 2 (or 3  ) great leads working together off one another.


Yes the Alman Bros were one of the first to do the twin lead an octave apart, but they stole that from horn players. Duane played with some R&B cats doing studio work for years before they put The Alman Bros together.


----------



## kasgrow (Sep 25, 2009)

Jimi Hendrix
Jimmy page
Robin Trower
SRV
Santana
Eddie Van Halen
for some young talent. Kenny Wayne Shepard


----------



## stonedrone (Sep 25, 2009)

Eric Johnson
Cliffs of Dover
Definitely one of the best.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 25, 2009)

Dire Straits - Money is for Nothing

I just love the lick.  Nothing serious, but it get's me rockin.  Along with this from Mark's new album... More folk than crazy guitar.

hXXp://www13.zippyshare.com/v/92611503/file.html  

(Yes, 13 is supposed to be in there...)


----------



## monkeybusiness (Sep 25, 2009)

How could i forget..

Junior Brown!!!

He is the Jimi Hendrix of twang. I've never seen anything like him. Jaw dropping. 

watch as he effortlessly switches from his regular guitar neck to his steel guitar (double neck) in mid song..
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1bQfZCrhYU&feature=related


----------



## stonedrone (Sep 25, 2009)

here's some satriani

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhKraLQmBzI The best of

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2HiKvGJ4bw&feature=related Live solo

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAalYg53V30 Live

obviously he's the best

and some dragonforce just for fun

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc9_U-RBSuk


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Sep 25, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> how 'bout Roy Clark ??
> "Under the Double Eagle"..or (lookout below) :rofl:


 
Yes! Amazing guitarist! Almost worth atching Hee Haw for...almost. The guy's got lightening fingers. Buck Owens was no slouch either.


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Sep 25, 2009)

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> How could i forget..
> 
> Junior Brown!!!
> 
> ...


 
Couldn't agree more. And your description of him as the "Jimi Hendrix of twang" is spot on! I couldn't get the link to work, was it "My Wife Thinks You're Dead?"

~Snax (He Who Lurks)


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 25, 2009)

snaxforgandhi said:
			
		

> Yes! Amazing guitarist! Almost worth atching Hee Haw for...almost. The guy's got lightening fingers. Buck Owens was no slouch either.


 
I feel like I just entered a time capsul


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Sep 25, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> how'bout some Ventures.. apache'65 or walk don't run


 
I already had "Walk Don't Run" but I didn't connect "Apache '65" with the Ventures right away  . I always think of the Arrows (Davie Allen?). Jorgen Ingmann also did a slower version. Oddly (to me) is that Allen's cover sounds more "Ventures-ey" than the Ventures. 

Anyway, great picks!

~Snax


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Sep 25, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> I feel like I just entered a time capsul


 
You have! Feel spacetime dilate and warp around you... you are becoming sleepy...sleepy...


----------



## monkeybusiness (Sep 25, 2009)

snaxforgandhi said:
			
		

> Couldn't agree more. And your description of him as the "Jimi Hendrix of twang" is spot on! I couldn't get the link to work, was it "My Wife Thinks You're Dead?"
> 
> ~Snax (He Who Lurks)


very sorry, i forgot to add that you have to change the 'xx' in 'hxxp' to 'tt's: 'http'

 It's his song 'I Hung It Up'. Classic Junior. 
I was gonna post a link to 'Sugar Foot Rag' where he belts out an old country dittie layered with Hendrix riffs. Amaaazing

I go see him live everytime he comes through town and he's always fantastic! (and odd as can be)


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 26, 2009)

if ya wanna talk accoustic guitar check out

Tesla
 love song

especially the version with the long intro.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 26, 2009)

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> Jeff Beck. Cause we've ended as lovers



THANK you monkeybusiness...

Thank GOD somebody mentioned Jeff Beck...  I didn't read the rules but I was gonna post Jeff Beck 'Blow by Blow' as the consumate guitar record in my lifetime...   a master's master...  a guitar player's guitar player...  someone who throws away all the rules and shows what the instrument is truly capable of...   

Jeff Beck is my deity...

I've seen him play live about 15 times and when I saw him on tour with Stevie Ray Vaughn in '89 at the Forum in LA I spent a bundle on 10th row seats and I looked over and saw who was in the crowd around me that night with their mouths hanging open...   Eddie Van Halen, Steve Vai, Steve Lukather, and just about every session guitar I worked with in the studios in LA...   

Viva Jeff Beck!


----------



## kaotik (Sep 26, 2009)

just thinking.. how could we forget Heart?.. the most rocking females in rock 
crazy on you (mainly for the intro, i love that bit) or barracuda

smoke on the water? deep purple  
Cannon Rock - JerryC (check it out on youtube)


----------



## monkeybusiness (Sep 26, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> THANK you monkeybusiness...
> 
> Thank GOD somebody mentioned Jeff Beck...  I didn't read the rules but I was gonna post Jeff Beck 'Blow by Blow' as the consumate guitar record in my lifetime...   a master's master...  a guitar player's guitar player...  someone who throws away all the rules and shows what the instrument is truly capable of...
> 
> ...


WOW, you were at that forum show? I was living in hollywood at the time but was too much on the skids to afford it. I DID however get to see him from 2nd row and center about 8 years ago and was blown away for sure. His right hand technique is where its at. Sooooo much going on in his right hand. A one of a kind and a master at his trade!!!


----------



## astrobud (Sep 27, 2009)

tesla, coming at ya live dvd, 2008 . starts out with coming at you live w solos at first. just kicks butt and takes names. secondly, dream theater, octavarium 2002 i think, cd of same name. the best gutair work ive ever heard at the end of that one


----------



## DynaGlideGuy (Sep 27, 2009)

"Green Grass and High Tides Forever"

The OUTLAWS

Green Grass and High Tides Forever

1977


----------



## kasgrow (Sep 27, 2009)

stonedrone said:
			
		

> here's some satriani
> 
> hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhKraLQmBzI The best of
> 
> ...



I forgot Joe Satriani on my list but he rocks too.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 27, 2009)

dating meself , eh snax?  ...

anyone ever get into Aldo Nova? the guy can rock, maybe a bit to lovie for some, but they throw some licks brothers...

soo, aldo nova/canadian rocker
ball and chain
1981... melodic hard rock with guitar driven solos... 

anyone mention the great pat metheny. ...Irish...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 27, 2009)

Rush -The Trees


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 27, 2009)

Metallica- Call of the kutulu

Pantera- the sleep

Mother Love Bone - Man of golden Words (not exquisite, but pre-Eddie Vedder awesomeness.)


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 27, 2009)

Metallica....

For whom the bell tolls...... 

KISS
Dr. Love
Love gun


----------



## viper (Sep 27, 2009)

ted nugent ---- strangle hold  ,   is the greatest guitar song ever


----------



## viper (Sep 27, 2009)

anyone ever get into Aldo Nova? the guy can rock, maybe a bit to lovie for some, but they throw some licks brothers...



. ...Irish...[/quote]


i like the song fantasy ,,, it rocks


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 27, 2009)

Not the greatest guitar song ever but the instrementals are awesome !

The Animals :

Spill the wine


----------



## kasgrow (Sep 27, 2009)

viper said:
			
		

> ted nugent ---- strangle hold  ,   is the greatest guitar song ever



Ted Nugent rocks and Stranglehold is one of my favorites from him also. 
How about some Frank Marino and Mahogoney Rush.


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Sep 28, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> ...I didn't read the rules...!


No rulez, anything goes! And you're right, Beck is insanely good. By the way, your handle reminds me of the cut the Pogues did of Ewan MacColl's song "Dirty Old Town." I just saw them _with_ Shane McGowan (apparently he comes back now and then to tour, record, etc.) on The Henry Rollins Show on IFC a few months back. They did "Dirty Old Town" and it was amazing! I think that the tune wouldn't hold up near as well if anyone but McGowan did it. Man that dude needs a dentist :holysheep: .

I'm actually kinda surprised that Irish didn't mention the Pogues, him bein' "Irish" and all...

Anyway, Thanx for the pick! Keep 'em comin'!!

~Snax (He Who Lurks)


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2009)

I didnt see any Scorpions listed anywhere...

Not the greatest solo but will always mean a lot to me is

  REO Speedwagon - Keep On Loving You


----------



## monkeybusiness (Sep 28, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I didnt see any Scorpions listed anywhere...
> 
> Not the greatest solo but will always mean a lot to me is
> 
> REO Speedwagon - Keep On Loving You



Gotta say i dig the Scorpions too. Not much after 'Love at First Sting' interests me and while the guitar playing doesn't really push the envelope, I do love Mattias Jabs phrasing and his use of harmonics is fantastic. The radio has killed some good Scorpion songs for me but i can still blast some of the oldies like no tomorrow... Good Stuff


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Sep 28, 2009)

I feel like I gotta mention The Amazing Rhythm Aces and the incomparable Barry "Byrd" Burton and Russel smith, in particular "Third Rate Romance" and "Amazing Grace (used to be her favorite song.) 
The "Byrd" died last year after a years long fight against cancer, but not before he established himself as a legendary guitar and dobro session man and producer. Another mention would be Burton's slippery pickin' on Don Williams' "Tulsa Time." 

Goodbye Byrd, you will be missed

~Snax (He Who Lurks)


----------



## wezzz (Sep 28, 2009)

Howling Wolf : Spoonfull, Smokestacklightnin, Killin Floor...anything
Muddy Waters : All of his stuff
Chuck Berry : anything...
Buddy Holly : also, anything...wish he was still here to play and sing.
Cream : Sunshine of you're love, pretty much anything they played.
Black Sabath : N.I.B., paranoid, Sweet Leaf, etc, all (especially with Ozzy)
S.R.V. : one of , if not the best, guitarists EVER. Any song you hear is gonna knock ya down...
Jimi Hendrix : Purple Haze, Voode Chile, too many to name.
Led Zeppelin : Whole Lotta Love, Communication Breakdown, Dazed And Confused, again too many too name.
The Beatles : A Day in the Life (the version Jeff Beck played live is incredible), Helter Skelter, Norwegian Wood,...WAY too many to name.
Van Halen : Pretty Woman, Panama, etc., etc...
Guns N' Roses : any and all, Estranged is a good one to smoke too, IMO
Nirvana : Lithium, Love Buzz, Come as you are, All apologies, Unplugged is one of the greatest listens you can own.
Sublime : Pawn Shop, Smoke two Joints, The older is just as good as the last stuff they put out. "SUMMERTIME" is classic...
Acid Bath : for those that want a different take on what metal can be but The singer (DAXX) has tons of solo stuff)
311 : is just good for any mood 
AC/DC : Hope they stick around forever. Every song is a classic riff but to the untrained audiophile there songs "all sound the same" listen closer.
Neil Young : lets not forget this fella. Even with Buffalo springfield.
Hope this helps some...
The Animals : House of the rising Son, several more like it's my life...
Oh Yeah...The Smiths : How Soon Is Now? Great effect and riff, cool lyrics from morrisey, too.
Pink Floyd : I know Don't even need to put that on here but, ya know, any and everything...
Bob Marley : Really early stuff has some great guitar riffage as well does the newer marley.
Someone mentioned Clutch...Try Spacegrass or pretty much anything by them.
Green Day is an actually good band. earlier stuff is better, IMO.
Thanks


----------



## HazeMe (Sep 29, 2009)

Dee
Randy Rhoads
Classical

This is 49 seconds of pure bliss for me! I love anything with Randy on guitar. 

HazeMe


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanx to everyone who participated in this poll, I've got a ton of artists and titles now and that's what I was after. I've seen a whole lotta stuff I knew about but had forgotten, and then there was a bunch of stuff I wasn't hip to at all! It's great to discover new (to me) music as it's so important in my life.

Thanx again and if you think of something new go ahead and post to this thread, I will be monitoring it for awhile yet.

~Snax (He Who Lurks)


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 13, 2009)

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> WOW, you were at that forum show? I was living in hollywood at the time but was too much on the skids to afford it. I DID however get to see him from 2nd row and center about 8 years ago and was blown away for sure. His right hand technique is where its at. Sooooo much going on in his right hand. A one of a kind and a master at his trade!!!



Sorry to take so long to reply... lol...   Yup... the Forum Jeff Beck/Stevie Ray Vaughn show was incredible...  Stevie Ray opened up that night on the tour and just when you THOUGHT you had heard the blues done left, right, up, down and sideways by arguably the best electric blues guitar player since Hendrix and a player who took it to another level along came Jeff Beck's portion of the show and his take on the blues is SO unique and fresh that it was like a fresh breath of air came into the Forum...   One master's master followed by another,  indeed...  Where did you get to see Jeff Beck with those great seats?  I caught 4 shows a few years ago following him like a groupie from Orlando to Myrtle Beach for House of Blues shows and then I caught another show in Denver and ONE more in Vegas at the HOB in the casino...   If he doesn't come to my town I go to him...

Peace!


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 13, 2009)

What...is everyone here under 25:holysheep: 

No one mentioned any Jerry Garcia or Warren Haynes:confused2: 

Artist...I give you 2!!!

Song...Any/All!!!

Genre...Timeless!!!

I seriously cannot believe Pappa Jerry was not mentioned once...He is one of the forefathers of our cause...and nothing but disrespect 

Give me some "Kind" and some ****'s Picks and we are off to a spiritual journey for the ages...then Warren comes in with some RAW Gov't Mule and rips your head off, plays with your brain, then neatly places it back in your head while saying Thank You for listening


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Oct 14, 2009)

UCanDoIt said:
			
		

> What...is everyone here under 25?


I know, right? It's enuf to make ya feel all old and crusty.




			
				UCanDoIt said:
			
		

> No one mentioned any Jerry Garcia or Warren Haynes?


Uh, the rulez clearly state that all artists must have all fingers and toes 

~Snax (He Who Lurks)


----------



## JBonez (Oct 14, 2009)

"I love you"

Tyler Bates

2008

OR

"coming back to life"

David Gilmour


----------



## mrmadwrench (Oct 14, 2009)

Mountain (Leslie West)

1-Nantucket Sleighride
2-Theme From An Imaginary Western
3-Mississippi Queen


----------



## The Effen Gee (Oct 14, 2009)

Radiohead - Jigsaw Falling Into Place


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 14, 2009)

Ben Harper  --  God Fearing Man
          he gets amazing sounds out of his grooved slide

Andrew Winton  --  Numbers Down

Pink Floyd has the best overall guitar of any band, imo.  ive never heard a guitarist improve a Gilmore lead.

I  agree with the post of SRV  --  Texas Flood........theres a utube video where he plays behind his back better than most guitarist.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Oct 18, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Sorry to take so long to reply... lol...   Yup... the Forum Jeff Beck/Stevie Ray Vaughn show was incredible...  Stevie Ray opened up that night on the tour and just when you THOUGHT you had heard the blues done left, right, up, down and sideways by arguably the best electric blues guitar player since Hendrix and a player who took it to another level along came Jeff Beck's portion of the show and his take on the blues is SO unique and fresh that it was like a fresh breath of air came into the Forum...   One master's master followed by another,  indeed...  Where did you get to see Jeff Beck with those great seats?  I caught 4 shows a few years ago following him like a groupie from Orlando to Myrtle Beach for House of Blues shows and then I caught another show in Denver and ONE more in Vegas at the HOB in the casino...   If he doesn't come to my town I go to him...
> 
> Peace!



 Hey DOS!
I saw Jeff Beck open for BB King at the Journal Pavilion in Albuquerque. Great show! Terry Bozzio on drums. I wish he had Tal Wilkenfield playing with him back then but she probably woulda been 12 at the time, hahaha.
 It was breathtaking to be that close and watch his technique but it was heartbreaking to see BB King that close. He was having a bad night for sure. Hardly played at all. Had to be led on and off the stage and just looked aweful. His "people" put picks in his hand to throw out to crowd at one point and he didn't even get them to the first row. He put his all into the show that night but he just didn't have much to give. Kuddos for giving what he had anyway. It was indeed a very special night.
 Man i hope Beck makes the southwestern rounds again soon because i'm about due for another fix!


----------



## TexRx (Oct 26, 2009)

Collie Buddz ~ Sinsemelia


----------

